# Where to buy apple parts in Canada?



## thedave (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi folks,
So I'm thinking of fixing up & upgrading my trustee old 1st gen mbp cd 2.0ghz...
but have only been able to find parts for sale online through american sites (like welovemacs.com), which makes shipping quite an expensive proposition.
Most importantly, if I'm going to keep this thing instead of buying something new, I need to replace it's broken keyboard, but I'd also like to replace its (also broken) superdrive, and replace its hard drive with something bigger & quicker.
Does anyone know of any Canadian online apple parts retailers?
thanks,
david


----------



## hdh607 (Sep 8, 2008)

Good questions.

I know of newegg.ca, canadaram.com, canadacomuters.com, Compu200.com, tigerdirect.ca for basic stuff like hard drive, RAM, optical drives and airport cards. Anything other than that I search local classifieds, ebay, etc. (buyer beware). Of the American sites for apple parts I like ifixit.com and macrecycling.com. 

I'm interested to know if there is a good Canadian source for apple parts online.


----------

